# Dew Drop Web



## sm4him (Sep 22, 2012)

I went to a local wildlife refuge this morning; my intent was to make the 30-minute drive and get there before sunrise.  My GPS had other plans and, in my caffeine-deficient state at that early time of the morning, I just followed along with it. As a result, I arrived at my destination in an hour and a half, instead of 30 minutes. Sunrise had long since happened, and had been absolutely gorgeous. But I missed it.

Well, no, I didn't miss it. I got to SEE the beautiful sunrise coming up over the rolling hills of the countryside.  I just didn't get to take photos of it.  I reminded myself of this fact this morning, because I was tempted to just be disgusted and go back home. But sometimes, I have to stop and remember that photographing a moment should never become more important than LIVING that moment.

So, although I got there well after sunrise, I stayed--intending to just take a walk to the river, see if I could maybe find some herons--and then leave before about 10 a.m.
I left at 1:00 p.m., and already plan to go back on my first free weekend.

I only found two herons, both too far away to get much of a photo of with my 55-300.  But I found a lot of really cool stuff--damselflies, abstracts, and, oh yeah--an Eagle!! 

Anyway, here's one from today:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 22, 2012)

THAT.......... is .......................... STUNNING!


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wicked cool!  If there was a more interesting subject in the large drop I would nominate the heck out of this shot for the POTM!!


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, really good shot.  I really like that there is one big drop that dominates the others.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice shootin, Sharon.

Ya' just simply gotta LOVE GPS!!!!! I mean, GPS makes what was formerly impossible merely very,very difficult! And, the cool thing is you can now get totally lost with the help of cool, dash-mounted electronics! Now THAT just was not possible back in the seventies or the eighties!!! What a wondferful time we live in. Google Maps, Mapquest, Garmin, etc,etc. ALL of that useless cr@* tek-nol-a gee! that we depend upon, letting us down in new, exciting ways! Woo-hooo! Tek-nol-a-gee!!!! Yyyyyyes!

Again, nice macro! Life gave you lemons, and you made a picture!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks, all! I appreciate the kind words.



charlie76 said:


> Wicked cool!  If there was a more interesting subject in the large drop I would nominate the heck out of this shot for the POTM!!



Thanks! And yeah, I would definitely have preferred it if the tiny  little spiders who make these things would have built one over some more  colorful and interesting than blades of grass, but they evidently are  self-centered little arachnids who just don't CARE much about my  photography needs. 

Don't think I didn't consider ways I could  get something better to reflect, but these were very small little webs  built basically between pieces of grass, so they are so low to the  ground that all they're really going to reflect is more grass.



Derrel said:


> Nice shootin, Sharon.
> 
> Ya' just simply gotta LOVE GPS!!!!! I mean, GPS makes what was formerly impossible merely very,very difficult! And, the cool thing is you can now get totally lost with the help of cool, dash-mounted electronics! Now THAT just was not possible back in the seventies or the eighties!!! What a wondferful time we live in. Google Maps, Mapquest, Garmin, etc,etc. ALL of that useless cr@* tek-nol-a gee! that we depend upon, letting us down in new, exciting ways! Woo-hooo! Tek-nol-a-gee!!!! Yyyyyyes!
> 
> Again, nice macro! Life gave you lemons, and you made a picture!




I know, right?  The sad thing is, I kinda KNEW how to get there, but I just got a NEW "Not As Smart As You Might Think" phone, the Galaxy III, and so I wanted to use it. But even then, little warning sounds went off in my head when it wanted me to turn before I thought I should--and I should know better; when I get those little mental warning sounds, and I ignore them, it almost ALWAYS ends badly.  But no--I just followed along, but surely the PHONE and the GPS company know far better than I how to navigate the streets in MY hometown. 

Remember when we had those really neat things that you could use to figure out how to get from one place to another, without a phone? What were those called? Oh, right, I remember--MAPS.  You took it out, unfolded it, and you could see ALL the roads and figure out all by yourself how to get from Pt. A to Pt. B.  And then, once you got to destination and back again, you took the map and just wadded it up and stuffed into the glove compartment, rather than trying to figure out the complex math required to fold it back the way it was originally.

Here's the REALLY sad thing: I still HAVE one of those maps--actually, one of the cool, "new" map *books* that you don't even have to fold up.  And later that afternoon, I thought: WHY did it never occur to you to take the MAP out and look at it???  Are you REALLY that addicted to technology??? 

The answer, evidently, is yes. 

I actually got quite a few decent photos out of the trip; this was by far the best, but I'm about to post some abstracts I got too.

Plus--I got pictures of an Eagle!! I was SO excited; that's a first for me! They aren't good enough to bother posting here, but considering how far away it was, and that I was shooting with my 55-300, which isn't terribly sharp at 300, I thought they were reasonable.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## mishele (Sep 24, 2012)

Fun shot, Sharon!! Glad to see you getting out there and shooting!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice shot, Sharon!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks, Charlie and Mish (and greybeard too)--mishele, it was nice to be able to get out and shoot!  I have been SO busy at work lately, and sooo exhausted when I get home, that I haven't gotten a lot of this kind of photography in.


----------



## Chelle962 (Sep 24, 2012)

Simply lovely... thanks for sharing.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay, I'm pretty pumped; this is the first photo I've ever had on 500px to hit a high enough ranking to land in the "Popular" section!  It's at about a 94 right now--WooHoo!!!

Yeah. I'm pretty easily excited, when it comes to my photos being liked.


----------

